# Article (and pics) on Mexican biotopes..



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Came across this article and thought some of you may enjoy reading it.. or at the very least looking at the pics!

http://www.freshwater-biotopes.org/pages/page.asp?pid=167


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

An excuse to go for a vacation, not much for the resorts meself!


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

I have been to half dozen of these cenotes and find them absolutely fascinating.
If you've always wanted to swim with, or see the fish you keep, in nature, and can't take the time, or afford the trip to far away places like Africa's rift, to me, this is the next best thing, especially if you're from the North America. 
Most the cenotes are easily accessible, don't require lots of equipment (a mask and snorkel will do), and a short ride from many hotels in the Riviera Maya area.
The cenotes below were a 5 minute walk across the highway from my hotel.

above shot from Cristalino in 2012
below from 2013 Rhamdia catfish, xCichlasoma uropthhalmus, Rocio octofasciata and Poecilia in a pond near cenote Azul


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nice link Chris. Have to keep those areas in mind next time I'm down there.

dstuer: great pictures. Those dang coatis are everywhere! And to think I went snorkeling in the ocean...


----------

